# Older New Braunfel ?



## smokininidaho (Oct 4, 2014)

nb firebox.jpg



__ smokininidaho
__ Oct 4, 2014


















New Braunfel 2.jpg



__ smokininidaho
__ Oct 4, 2014






Have a chance to pick up this New Braunfel smoker. Just wonder if anyone can tell if this is one of the good ones before the sellout to charbroil.













New Braunfel.jpg



__ smokininidaho
__ Oct 4, 2014






. Seller says made in Texas and 1/8" steel.


----------



## themule69 (Oct 4, 2014)

someone will be along soon who may know.

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## smokininidaho (Oct 5, 2014)

Anyone? Thinking it may be the old black diamond model.


----------



## smokininidaho (Oct 5, 2014)

Well I went ahead and bought it, one solid heavy smoker! All is good except for some surface rust. Got a great deal at $25.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Oct 5, 2014)

Can't go wrong at that price. Hit it with a wire wheel knock the loose stuff off and give a rattle can job with some high temp! I'd pull the  therm off while doing that and test it in boiling water to see how accurate it is. If it's good put it back in if not I'd still put it back in and use a remote therm. Sand down the wood hit it with some varnish and you're ready to smoke!


----------



## chef jimmyj (Oct 6, 2014)

My MIL bought me one of those for a Birthday present in '93. It is an excellent smoker with the various mods completed. If you use it as a grill, clean it well as mine rusted through from the ash sitting too long..JJ


----------



## bluewhisper (Oct 6, 2014)

I like how a random picture of it also includes a couple of other smokers in the background.


----------



## smokininidaho (Oct 6, 2014)

Well got her all cleaned up, sanded down. sanded and stained the old wood, and ready for paint, gonna do it here in a few. Will post a pic or 2 tomorrow if anyone is interested.


----------



## smokininidaho (Oct 6, 2014)

BlueWhisper said:


> I like how a random picture of it also includes a couple of other smokers in the background.


Yes, the old guy had a lot of webers and other bbq stuff. This New Braunfel was all he was selling.


----------



## venture (Oct 6, 2014)

If that was one of the old ones, I want it!

Sounds like it was.

Great buy either way.

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## smokininidaho (Oct 6, 2014)

Venture said:


> If that was one of the old ones, I want it!
> 
> Sounds like it was.
> 
> ...


Hi Venture, I'm not sure how old it is. I know it's on the heavy side as my son and I had a workout loading it and offloading out of the truck, all I know is it probably weighs at least twice as much as my old charbroi that I sold, 150lbs guesstimate . Did the paint job and looking good. Best thing is rust was minimal overall.


----------



## smokininidaho (Oct 7, 2014)

nbsideview.png



__ smokininidaho
__ Oct 7, 2014


















nbside.png



__ smokininidaho
__ Oct 7, 2014


















newnewbraunfel.png



__ smokininidaho
__ Oct 7, 2014






Got just about everything done that I wanted to do as far as cleaning and paint. Now I want to make a charcoal basket for her, extend chimney, baffle and any other mods that will give better smoking performance.

.













nb1.png



__ smokininidaho
__ Oct 7, 2014


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Oct 7, 2014)

man..  that looks good.. will be the best 25 bucks you ever spent....


----------



## smokininidaho (Oct 7, 2014)

JckDanls 07 said:


> man.. that looks good.. will be the best 25 bucks you ever spent....


Thank you, about $20 spent in krylon high heat (1200 degrees) paint and walnut wood stain and a little old fashioned hard work. I'm pretty happy with the results. I did pressure wash it after all the sanding/cleaning. Now we will see how she cooks!


----------



## smokininidaho (Oct 7, 2014)

BTW, in the second picture the smoker is not fired up. Looks like a ghost hanging out around the smoker.


----------



## smokininidaho (Oct 8, 2014)

nb5.png



__ smokininidaho
__ Oct 8, 2014





Got all the grates clean, porcelain still good on the cooking grates. Sprayed the inside down with some cooking oil after power washing earlier before paint, put down some heavy duty foil in the chambers for easier cleanup. Now back to my real job tomorrow. Hope to do some baby backs or beef ribs or both on Sunday, maybe both, plenty of room. BTW thanks for all the nice comments and replies!


----------



## venture (Oct 8, 2014)

I think you will have a lot of fun cooking on that unit!

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Oct 8, 2014)

015.JPG



__ oldschoolbbq
__ Oct 13, 2012





    Smokinidaho , The little one is a NB Red River model , your smoker looks very close , and I'd say it was  one of the older ones...

I love mine and need to give her a facelift , yours looks amazing re-done . Good job


----------

